# HP Laserjet 6P



## Skyhawk (23 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai switché depuis un petit mois pour un Macbook - pour l'instant la prise en main se passe bien, mais il faut que je règle un dernier détail : l'impression.

J'ai une HP Laserjet 6P et je me pose la question de sa compatibilité avec le Macbook:
- elle se connecte en Parallèle (C36 si je ne m'abuse)

Pour la connecter au PC j'utilise un cable HP DB25/C36 (réf: c6680-80003).
Pour la connecter au Macbook j'ai trouvé ce genre de cable (USB/C36):

- http://www.abix.fr/xxdisplayproduct.asp?ccode=151040

J'ai plusieurs questions:
- HP Laserjet 6P et Mac font-ils bon ménage?
- Certains parmi vous ont-ils testé ce genre d'adaptateurs?
- Y'a-t-il une solution qui m'a échapé?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide et bon dimanche


----------



## Pascal 77 (23 Septembre 2007)

Skyhawk a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai switché depuis un petit mois pour un Macbook - pour l'instant la prise en main se passe bien, mais il faut que je règle un dernier détail : l'impression.
> 
> ...



Pour l'impriadaptateur, je ne sais pas si celui ci est efficace, mais ce que je sais, c'est que s'il fonctionne, il te faudra trouver un pilote Mac pour l'imprimante, ce qui, dans le cas de la tienne semble bien exister !.


----------



## Skyhawk (23 Septembre 2007)

Hop, driver t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;!
Merci beaucoup Pascal


----------



## Skyhawk (25 Septembre 2007)

Ay&#233;, j'ai re&#231;u l'adaptateur ! RDV ce soir pour un compte-rendu de l'installation, ou un 'live-show' de mes d&#233;boires 

Pour la petite histoire:


> [FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> Date de la commande: lundi 24 septembre 2007 &#224; 14:41:57
> Type de livraison: Normal
> [/FONT][FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]
> Re&#231;u par chronoposte mardi 24 septembre 2007 vers 8h45[/FONT]


[FONT=Verdana, Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]

Bravo abix 
[/FONT]


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2007)

Skyhawk a dit:


> Ayé, j'ai reçu l'adaptateur ! RDV ce soir pour un compte-rendu de l'installation, ou un 'live-show' de mes déboires
> 
> Pour la petite histoire:
> 
> ...



T'as raison, ils ont fait très fort : deux 24 septembre la même année, et qui tombent pas le même jour, en plus


----------



## Skyhawk (25 Septembre 2007)

Oups !
*sifflote*


----------



## Skyhawk (25 Septembre 2007)

Avant toute chose, il n'y a pas de bouton "éditer" dispo sur le forum?
Voici ce que je vois:






*Bilan*
J'ai installé les drivers HP.
Ensuite j'ai relié l'imprimante avec le cable USB vers Parallèle.
Enfin j'ai ajouté l'imprimante au travers du gestionnaire d'imprimantes / fax / etc. 

Et là... C'est le drame ! Plein de feuilles remplies de caractères ASCII 

En fait: le pilote HP "Laserjet 6P/6MP" est Postscript, or la 6P ne l'est pas :mouais:

Heureusement sur le système figure un driver "Gimp Print 6P" qui fonctionne parfaitement !

Bilan: pour 22 euros et quelques minutes de boulot, j'ai pu conserver ma "vieille" HP Laserjet 6P que j'adôoore et qui vu passer une énorme partie de ma vie imprimée 

(question à 2 balles: comment je désinstalle le paquet de drivers HP?)


----------



## Skyhawk (25 Septembre 2007)

Mmmh, je me r&#233;ponds &#224; moi m&#234;me dans la minute, sur mon dernier post j'ai le bouton &#201;diter (mais pas sur l'avant dernier...) ... Bizarre !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2007)

Skyhawk a dit:


> Mmmh, je me r&#233;ponds &#224; moi m&#234;me dans la minute, sur mon dernier post j'ai le bouton &#201;diter (mais pas sur l'avant dernier...) ... Bizarre !



Parce qu'il ne t'est permis d'&#233;diter tes posts que durant un certain laps de temps (3H si mes souvenirs ne m'abusent).


----------



## balobond (1 Novembre 2008)

Merci du tuyau, je suis dans la même configuration que vous tout marche nickel excepté un petit proplème : j'imprime une ou deux pages de texte puis quand je veux recommencer à imprimer tout se lance normalement mais ça n'imprime pas " impression en cours...." et ça dure des heures, je débranche l'imprimante, je rebranche et pareil ça ne marche qu'une fois.
Si quelqu'un'un a une astuce, avant de me séparer de ma vielle Laserjet 6P


----------



## pascalformac (1 Novembre 2008)

tiens dans le même genre de conseil que P77
le nouveau membre brouchet aurait intérêt à demander à changer de pseudo 
( aupres d'un admi en rouge ou via le lien contact en bas) 

sauf s'il adore etre bombardé de spam  bien entendu
( le filtre anti spam  wanamoo étant "légendaire")


----------



## balobond (2 Novembre 2008)

Gracias...


----------



## Skyhawk (2 Novembre 2008)

Effectivement, j'ai rencontré ce bug.
Mais il n'est pas systématique tel que tu le décris.

Pour le contourner je fais comme toi.


----------

